# ISP3 Mailserver policyd weight / greylisting



## TychoBLN (4. Sep. 2008)

Hallo 

folgendes würde ich sehr praktisch finden:
aktivieren/deaktivieren von polcyd-weight vom Benutzer
aktivieren/deaktivieren von greylisting per vom Benutzer
Es fehlt halt noch eine Funktion im ISP3, dass man die Funktionen an und ausschalten kann...

_/etc/postfix/main.cf_

```
smtpd_restriction_classes = check_polw, check_grey
check_polw = check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:12525
check_grey =  check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:60000

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/
[I]mysql-virtual-recipient_classes.cf[/I]
```
_/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-recipient_classes.cf_

```
user = ispconfig
password = 
dbname = dbispconfig
hosts = 127.0.0.1
query = SELECT CONCAT(policyw, " ", greylist) FROM mail_recipient_classes WHERE email='%s'
```
So in der Art habe ich es in einem andern System gesehen.


----------



## Till (5. Sep. 2008)

Das sollte nicht so schwer sein, das zusätzlich ainzubauen.


----------



## TychoBLN (7. Dez. 2008)

huhu, ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich zu diesem Thema schon was getan hat?


----------



## Till (8. Dez. 2008)

Nein, bis jetzt hat da noch niemand was gemacht wsoweit ich weiß.


----------



## bibabu (10. Dez. 2008)

Ich würde policyd-weight gegen postfwd (http://postfwd.org/) austauschen denn policyd-weight wird nimmer weiterentwickelt.


----------



## TychoBLN (10. Dez. 2008)

Ich hab mal kurz reingeschaut. Hast du dafür eine Beispielconfig, die die Scorefunktion von polcydweight nachbildet zur Hand?

Ich finde policydweight insofern praktisch, dass es sehr einfach zu installieren ist.. und es funktioniert seit mehr als einem Jahr ohne Probleme.

Letztendlich möchte ich einfach, dass die Nutzer auswählen können ob sie bestimmte Filter benutzen möchten oder nicht. Ob das nun postfwd oder policydweight oder postgrey ist, ist mir eigentlich egal, solange es so eine funktion gibt


----------



## bibabu (10. Dez. 2008)

```
&&DNSWLS { \
        rbl=list.dnswl.org ;                                             \
        rbl=exemptions.ahbl.org ;                                        \
        rbl=query.bondedsender.org ;                                     \
        rbl=hostkarma.junkemailfilter.com/^127\.0\.0\.1$/3600 ;          \
        rhsbl_client=hostkarma.junkemailfilter.com/^127\.0\.0\.1$/3600 ; \
};
&&BADHELO { \
        client_name==!!($$(helo_name)) ; \
};
&&DYNAMIC { \
        client_name==unknown ; \
        client_name~=(\-.+){4} ; \
        client_name~=\d{5} ;     \
        client_name~=[_\.\-]([axt]{0,1}dsl|br(e|oa)dband|ppp|pppoe|dynamic|dynip|ADSL|dial(up|in)|pool|dhcp|leased)[_\.\-] ; \
};
&&DNSBLS { \
        rbl=zen.spamhaus.org ;     \
        rbl=bl.spamcop.net ;       \
        rbl=dnsbl.sorbs.net ;      \
        rbl=ix.dnsbl.manitu.net ;  \
        rhsbl=rddn.dnsbl.net.au ;  \
        rhsbl=rhsbl.ahbl.org ;     \
        rhsbl=rhsbl.sorbs.net ;    \
};

id=RWL_001  ;  &&DNSWLS ;  rhsblcount=all ; rblcount=all ; action=set(HIT_dnswls=$$rhsblcount,HIT_dnswls+=$$rblcount)
id=RWL_002  ;  HIT_dnswls>=2 ;  action=dunno
id=RWL_003  ;  HIT_dnswls>=1 ;  action=dunno ;  $$client_name~=$$(sender_domain)$

id=RBL_001  ;  &&DNSBLS ;  rhsblcount=all ; rblcount=all ; action=set(HIT_dnsbls=$$rhsblcount,HIT_dnsbls+=$$rblcount)
id=RBL_002  ;  HIT_dnsbls>=2             ;  action=554 5.7.1 blocked using $$HIT_dnsbls dnsbls
id=RBL_003  ;  HIT_dnsbls>=1 ; &&DYNAMIC ;  action=REJECT listed on dnsbl and $$client_name looks like dynip
id=RBL_004  ;  HIT_dnsbls>=1 ; &&BADHELO ;  action=REJECT listed on dnsbl and $$helo_name does not match $$client_name

id=RATE_001 ;  HIT_dnsbls>=1; action=rate($$client_address/1/300/450 4.7.1 please do not try more than once per 5 minutes)
id=RATE_002 ;  &&DYNAMIC ; action=rate($$client_address/1/300/450 4.7.1 please do not try more than once per 5 minutes)
```


----------



## TychoBLN (10. Dez. 2008)

ah das werde ich mal ausprobieren, wenn die 3.0.0.8er rauskommt


----------



## bibabu (10. Dez. 2008)

Laut Roadmap siehts ja schon ganz gut aus


----------



## Kaimane (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen ...

wollt' das Thema mal wieder in Erinnerung rufen.

Die Weiterentwicklung von Policyd-Weight ist ja leider aus Zeitmangel vom Entwickler eingestellt worden; letzte Version ist von Ende März 2008. Daher würd ich den Dienst ungern installieren.
Postgrey lässt sich momentan nicht installieren. Es wird ein Fehler bei der Installation ausgegeben (siehe http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=17077&postcount=2). Zudem gibt es bei Postgrey ein paar Nachteile, die ich so ungern in Kauf nehmen möchte ...

Aus den o.g. Gründen würd' ich gerne Postfwd zum laufen bringen. Es läuft scheinbar sehr zufriedenstellend und wird aktuell weiterentwickelt. Jedoch finde ich keine hilfreiche Config für diesen Dienst.
Solltet ihr also Postfwd erfolgreich einsetzen, würde ich mich (und sicher die gesamte Community) freuen, wenn ihr mir / uns diese zur Verfügung stellt.

Zudem bin ich momentan dabei das HowTo auf http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3_bind_dovecot anzupassen und zu erweitern. Die Postfwd-Installation und -Konfiguration wird selbstverständlich dort einfließen ...

Viele Grüße


----------



## planet_fox (10. Aug. 2010)

Also Postfwd hab ich nun mal getestet soweit tut es seinen dienst.


----------



## Kaimane (11. Nov. 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Howto für postfwd bin ich hier ( http://hege.li/howto/spam/postfwd.html ) scheinbar fündig geworden.

Bevor ich dies jedoch teste, würde ich gerne von euch wissen (speziell @planet_fox) ob ihr schon eine funktionierende .conf für postfwd habt bzw. worauf zu achten ist, wenn man postfwd nachträglich in postfix integriert.

Reicht es in der main.cf folgenden Eintrag für postfwd zu setzen:

```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
[...]
check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:10040,
[...]
```
Wäre toll, wenn jemand von euch der Community eine funktionierte Konfiguration / ein kurzes Howto zur Verfügung stellen könnte.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## planet_fox (11. Nov. 2010)

Hi 

läuft seit geraumer zeit, ich weiß aber nur noch du musst ein startscript erstellen und in die runlevel einträgen sonst startest mal neu und er startet postfw nicht.

Ansonsten is das kein Ding gewesen man kann die postfw con f anpassen musst selber schaun was du da nicht drin haben möchtest. Ist eigendlich fast wie postgrey 



> Wäre toll, wenn jemand von euch der Community eine funktionierte Konfiguration / ein kurzes Howto zur Verfügung stellen könnte.


Würde gern aber aktuell bin ziemlich mit arbeit beschäftigt


----------



## hahni (2. Apr. 2014)

Ich komme leider nicht klar mit postfwd. Kann mir dabei noch jemand helfen? Habe das Installationspaket von Ubuntu 12.04 LTS verwendet. Postfwd ist eingebunden in der main.cf.

Ob es nun funktioniert oder nicht, kann ich leider nicht zuverlässig herausfinden. Auch nicht, ob es neu gestartet wird. Die Anleitungen finde ich alle ziemlich mau bzw. es gibt kaum welche.

Das Startup-Skript habe ich hinterlegt. Sofern ich diese Konfiguration hier (http://hege.li/howto/spam/etc/postfwd/postfwd.conf) einsetzen würde, brauche ich zumindest folgende zusätzliche Einstellung:

Pro Benutzer sollen am Tag maximal beispielsweise 50 oder 100 Nachrichten verschickt werden dürfen, da immer wieder einmal Kunden sich Trojaner einfangen. Das war auch der Grund, warum ich postfwd einsetzen wollte...


----------



## planet_fox (22. Apr. 2014)

In deinem Fall würde evtl schon folgendes helfen 


```
smtpd_client_recipient_rate_limit = 50
smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit = 10
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 25
```
Schau dir zu diesen Schlagwörtern mal die Refernzen an .


----------

